# wont pick up birds please help



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

My brother has a 8 month old lab it will fetch birds and dummies when training but when we go hunting does not want anything to do with picking up a bird. any advice would help my brother is driving me crazy with this and i have never had this problem with my dogs.


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

I had the same problem, I took mine duck hunting with another dog and let her follow the older dog for about 3 retrieves and after that it had been easy for her.


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

i have a veteran that we are going to take out with him this weekend and do the same thing. thanks for the reply


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i was havign the same problem, its not her problem its something u left out in your training  ....i had to buy some pheaseants, and just go out into the feield with shotguns and oarnge and the whole works and just played out some scnearios and trained her with them she got the hang of it.


----------



## Flicka (Oct 21, 2005)

It's called force fetch/retrieve. You need to teach the dog that retrieving is something he has to do, not something he choses to do. Force breaking a dog takes patients and time, but I believe mandatory. If you would like help on how to do it, let me know.


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

THANKS i will talk to my brother this weekend and let you know. i have never FF a lab before so i dont have any idea how to do so.


----------

